# DSLR Computer Software



## Phil2k (May 30, 2012)

Just un-boxed my very first DSLR (Canon T2i), noticed a few CDs bundled with it, my question is...

*How much of that software is it actually necessary to install on my PC?*

I like to keep my PC as clean and lite as possible and the last time I installed the software for my Canon S95 it installed a bunch of software that I suspect I have never actually used. I will be doing post-editing using Oloneo, so I'm not sure any of their photo editing software would be necessary for me. I'm sure Windows will automatically search and download online for the drivers needed for the computer to recognize the camera the first time I plug it in.

What did you all do?

Thanks.


----------



## Mrgiggls (May 30, 2012)

Well, typically you'll need at least some sort of app that will let you view and manipulate .raw files at the minimum.   Most P&S cameras today come with a software app for "easy transfer and organising".  Those are junk.  I'm a PC tech and a lot of my clients that had no admin rights on their PC would get a new camera for their jobs and put in a ticket for me to install the "necessary" software.   Once I demonstrated how to pull the image files off with only a card reader or USB cable, that was enough for them.


If you happen to have access to Adobe Photoshop, you can simply install the camera RAW plug-in and you should be all set.


----------



## Josh66 (May 30, 2012)

It depends on what software you already have on your computer.  The issue isn't the computer recognizing the camera, the issue is the computer recognizing the RAW files.  (Assuming you're going to shoot RAW.)

If you already have a RAW processor - you don't need any of it.  It'll have DPP in there (Canon's RAW processor), and probably some sort of photo organization thing (you probably already have something that does the same thing).  It should also have the manual on one of the discs.


----------



## Phil2k (May 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. Oloneo, I am using Oloneo PhotoEngine to edit my RAW files.

http://www.oloneo.com/


----------



## table1349 (May 30, 2012)

You could just by this and never have to worry about it. 
Multimedia design software | Adobe Creative Suite 6 Master Collection











Yes sovietdoc, this time it is a joke.  :thumbup:


----------



## bratkinson (May 30, 2012)

Mrgiggls said:


> Well, typically you'll need at least some sort of app that will let you view and manipulate .raw files at the minimum. Most P&S cameras today come with a software app for "easy transfer and organising". Those are junk.
> If you happen to have access to Adobe Photoshop, you can simply install the camera RAW plug-in and you should be all set.



Mrgiggls is right. Unless there's something you absolutely need to install on your computer, leave the CDs in their sleeves. Just about all software that comes with hardware purchases is mostly useless and will unnecessarily 'clog up' and even slow down your computer by installing a bunch of computer start-up tasks.

If your PC is up to date as far as Microsoft updates, it should automatically recognize your camera when you plug it in, and you can copy pictures as if the camera is another hard drive. Or, simply take the memory card out of the camera and plug it into the approriate slot in your computer and all the pictures are on the drive letter for that slot, ready to be processed.


----------



## TheKenTurner (May 30, 2012)

I like to use EOS utility for filming some videos! It lets you control some parts of your camera via USB!

-ken Turner


----------



## Phil2k (May 31, 2012)

bratkinson said:


> Mrgiggls said:
> 
> 
> > Well, typically you'll need at least some sort of app that will let you view and manipulate .raw files at the minimum. Most P&S cameras today come with a software app for "easy transfer and organising". Those are junk.
> ...



Thanks, this was what I wanted to hear!


----------

